# Rape and the social/mental problems that come with it.



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

Making a serious thing that I thought would be the best here.
It may sound harsh but I have read today even more about the damn pedophiles and the defenseless victims of them. I have read about two things today :
One is about a man, who raped 1000 small girls in the age range of 8 to 15.
The second is about a girl who was a rape victim and now suffers from HARSH mental problems as: Getting into trance of two to three hours, feeling the pain in the "beaver" from the original assault. Remebers how the rapist threated her life with a knife and tied her to a tree. Getting a personality shift from a 4-years old kid that cries to 15-years old teenager that wants to suicde to her original self that is six years older. Also, I have read on how she took pills while in trance as if she were trying to suicide, and puking them all out when she gets out of it.
She couldn't get the spot for the hospitalization because of the country.

So.. any of you had any other connection to these things?
It can get in forms like the career, helping a victim on the internet, helping a friend that was raped, speaking to many people on the subject, being raped, being rapist, having a connection with rapists or people that has researched the topic. Thank you for your time and don't say "tl;dr" because only whiners deserve it. If this is inapporiate or not safe close this thread. I just want to know your opinion.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Making a serious thing that I thought would be the best here.



I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I wish you the best of luck.


I wish you luck too, in being CARING enough to read more than the first line :].
Go.
Even so thanks, now continue.


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope, I've had no connection to rape.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

I've helped some people over the internet with it.

I've also been molested before and I'm sure it would have escalated to rape if I didn't stop it then and there.
Luckily for me this was back when I had more muscles and could actually defend myself... that plus I'm not afraid to jab someone in the neck with something sharp... like a pen...
Got stabbed and ink poisoning... I win.

Though I got over it pretty quickly and at the same time became known as "the girl who'll jab a pen into your neck".


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

I have helped many overcome it... its not rare at all...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Rape is natural.

Animals do it all the time.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Rape is natural.
> 
> Animals do it all the time.


Ha! I knew it!
[On another forum I kept trying to tell this girl many things were natural but that doesn't mean they should be done]

And again, being natural doesn't make it right...


----------



## Icen (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Rape is natural.
> 
> Animals do it all the time.


LOOK MOM I'M SO HARDCORE AND EDGY. IT'S COOL TO BE UNCARING.

Anyway.

I've never dealt with -rape- persay, but I have dealt with an abusive boyfriend, being pleaded into things I didn't really want to do, and having to deal with a friend who was molested at her school...in that case, not even her mother believed her.

Oh yes, and sexual harassment at my job in 2007. =/ 

I gotta say, things like that last with you, especially into future relationships. I'm still paranoid and a bit touchy with my current boyfriend, whom has never done me -any- wrong. It's really a hard thing to deal with...

I could never imagine...what rape would be like. That's beyond my comprehension and I never want to face it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I've helped some people over the internet with it.
> 
> I've also been molested before and I'm sure it would have escalated to rape if I didn't stop it then and there.
> Luckily for me this was back when I had more muscles and could actually defend myself... that plus I'm not afraid to jab someone in the neck with something sharp... like a pen...
> ...


He, I never found anybody to help with it, so I came here for other problems.
You have been molested? Ouch, that's kind of... preverted and dangerous.
If back then you had muscles then now you don't have? What does that mean?
Jab someone in the neck with a pen.. Then inject eraser.


The Drunken Ace said:


> I have helped many overcome it... its not rare at all...


It is not?
You may have forgotton why are you here, because your reasons are very sexual as well. OR YOU LIED.


Ricky said:


> Rape is natural.
> 
> Animals do it all the time.


I am not talking about animals, because if I were I'd be the full blown of the blowness. Just because it's netural doesn't make it NETURAL towards the victim.


Marietta said:


> Ha! I knew it!
> [On another forum I kept trying to tell this girl many things were natural but that doesn't mean they should be done]
> 
> And again, being natural doesn't make it right...


And again, today's netural is unnatural.
Like you guys.




Icen said:


> LOOK MOM I'M SO HARDCORE AND EDGY. IT'S COOL TO BE UNCARING.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


Serious answer, never expectd less from you.
Abusive boyfriend? That is very very bad but it isn't rare, as some guys think they can molest and sexualy play with their girlfriends freely and fast.
Having to deal with a friend that was molested, this is harsh. Not even her mother! Here, people are more careful, as if you were raped and someone saw you he will immidietly call the police and go to help, but that way a lot of people here got killed.
Sexual harrasment at your job? Do you mean as if somebody was speaking sexualy or cursing?
Or someone there got molested?
Things like that are not forgotten unless you overgo a treating which uses hypnosis. I can look like a paranoid person as I look at my watch every ten seconds, I walk very fast and don't look into people's eyes. I wish you good luck with your boyfriend and clean relationship unless you get really close.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

I've raped good taste many times, it that similar?


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 2, 2010)

Why is OP asking a serious questions here of all places.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Rape is natural.
> 
> Animals do it all the time.



No they don't, both animals are consenting. For example a female squirrel will turn down an "unsuitable" male, just like many species do.


I know people online who have been through it, and I have helped people who have been victim of it.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No they don't, both animals are consenting. For example a female squirrel will turn down an "unsuitable" male, just like many species do.
> 
> 
> I know people online who have been through it, and I have helped people who have been victim of it.



Your reasoning with a pedo troll.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Your reasoning with a pedo troll.



It will give me something to do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Why is OP asking a serious questions here of all places.


I am already here, with more than thousend posts, and mermorized some people.
I also know too much to just leave here.
Is it wrong to post that here? You are normal people, some are serious and some are not.



RandyDarkshade said:


> No they don't, both animals are consenting. For example a female squirrel will turn down an "unsuitable" male, just like many species do.
> 
> 
> I know people online who have been through it, and I have helped people who have been victim of it.


The animal relationships are more complicated than some people think, they might have small brain but it's working full day while some people don't even try to use it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am already here, with more than thousend posts, and mermorized some people.
> I also know too much to just leave here.
> Is it wrong to post that here? You are normal people, some are serious and some are not.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately there are a number of furries on here who act more like immature kids.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Unfortunately there are a number of furries on here who act more like immature kids.


I am aware of that, and the reason for that is their age - they really are immature teenagers. I don't think I act immature, or immature alone myself.
There are: Normal people, whiners, fetishes groups, hardcore con&fursuit furries, furry trolls that don't do anything good.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2010)

Once I was nearly raped by a chair. But at the end of the day I didn't think much about it. No big deal.

Also I really feel like I _have_ to point out I am perfectly serious.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Once I was nearly raped by a chair. But at the end of the day I didn't think much about it. No big deal.
> 
> Also I really feel like I _have_ to point out I am perfectly serious.


How can you be raped by a chair? Maybe because of your assphobia?
Really, the only thing that chair can do to rape is to stick a dildo from stone to the chair and let someone sit on it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am aware of that, and the reason for that is their age - they really are immature teenagers. I don't think I act immature, or immature alone myself.
> There are: Normal people, whiners, fetishes groups, hardcore con&fursuit furries, furry trolls that don't do anything good.



Mods will probably lock this thread, they do it everytime someone tries to start a serious discussion.



FrancisBlack said:


> Once I was nearly raped by a chair. But at the end of the day I didn't think much about it. No big deal.
> 
> Also I really feel like I _have_ to point out I am perfectly serious.



You sure?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No they don't, both animals are consenting. For example a female squirrel will turn down an "unsuitable" male, just like many species do.



I don't know the specific mating habits of squirrels and I'm sure there are many animals who don't follow this pattern but there are plenty of examples to support my case.  I've watched plenty of Discovery Channel episodes with lions mating or whatever where the female was obviously trying to get away.

The fact that cats have barbed penises should support it in and of itself.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mods will probably lock this thread, they do it everytime someone tries to start a serious discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?


I think SOME of the mods are enough caring to let a thread of rape to get away.
SOME.
There are mods for thread deletion and ban, and mods for making threads and updating. I usually don't put too much attention to the mods because I barely see them post and I don't remember their names.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't know the specific mating habits of squirrels and I'm sure there are many animals who don't follow this pattern but there are plenty of examples to support my case.  I've watched plenty of Discovery Channel episodes with lions mating or whatever where the female was obviously trying to get away.
> 
> The fact that cats have barbed penises should support it in and of itself.



Then it would be fair to say that some species do, and some don't. It is not natural for humans to rape.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How can you be raped by a chair? Maybe because of your assphobia?
> Really, the only thing that chair can do to rape is to stick a dildo from stone to the chair and let someone sit on it.



They sat him on an upside down chair. Show some damn respect.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Mods will probably lock this thread, they do it everytime someone tries to start a serious discussion.



It's because some moralfags/religious zealots/political extremists will emerge and induce a flamewar with others, who don't have radical views, but are very easily butthurted.
Though it seems the forums are slow enough nowadays for those not to erupt violently.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then it would be fair to say that some species do, and some don't. *It is not natural for humans to rape*.


And still, people start being pedophiles.
I think it is born with you, the need for it, that is what called fetish.
I heard that there are some pills to make it better, like there are pills for depression. This is not natural, but it is born with few.
Mutations from radiation - not natural, but few are born with it.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> that is what called fetish.



Pedophilia is a paraphilia.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Your reasoning with a pedo troll.



'cause ricky is a troll for being right. animals do rape. dolphins, for example.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How can you be raped by a chair? Maybe because of your assphobia?
> Really, the only thing that chair can do to rape is to stick a dildo from stone to the chair and let someone sit on it.


 I don't want to give any details. A little for integrity, and mostly because it's much funnier that way.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 'cause ricky is a troll for being right. animals do rape. dolphins, for example.



I'd guess cats pretty much too.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd guess cats pretty much too.



exactly. animals rape other animals all the time.

NOT THAT I AM SAYING RAPE IS OKAY. :V


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> NOT THAT I AM SAYING RAPE IS OKAY. :V



Don't worry, it doesn't get mental scarring once it's dead :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

I understand the nature f the beast as my friends are all from troubled places and such, many of them where street at one point. Shits not so rare if you are in the right wrong places, I'm one that pulled out of that mess That shit never happened to me but ... not all rise above it and over come it, I know some who heh chose to die rather then overcome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> exactly. animals rape other animals all the time.
> 
> NOT THAT I AM SAYING RAPE IS OKAY. :V



Not all species of animal do. Do kindly keep up with recent posts.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm on this streak of dating "damaged" girls so I've only really dealt with the issue from an outside perspective, but it does seem to really mess them up at least when it came to intimacy.


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh wait I forgot a fat indian chick tried to rape me once.  That was fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh wait I forgot a fat indian chick tried to rape me once.  That was fun.


I want to hug you now, that must have been terrible. What happened? :<


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I want to hug you now, that must have been terrible. What happened? :<




When I was going to visit Soggie in Canada I got turned away at the Nazi border the first time and had to share a hotel with two other people who got turned away.  The two of them went and got shit faced.  The Indian chick came back like super fucking horny and was screaming and falling over and then proceeded to attempt to take my clothes off, jump on me, chase me around, and seriously try to fucking rape me.  I mean I could have hit her, but I was trying my best to just get her to either leave or pass out.  She honestly would not take no for an answer. V:


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Soggie



:3c


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> When I was going to visit Soggie in Canada I got turned away at the Nazi border the first time and had to share a hotel with two other people who got turned away.  The two of them went and got shit faced.  The Indian chick came back like super fucking horny and was screaming and falling over and then proceeded to attempt to take my clothes off, jump on me, chase me around, and seriously try to fucking rape me.  I mean I could have hit her, but I was trying my best to just get her to either leave or pass out.  She honestly would not take no for an answer. V:


That is terrible man

I should buy you a beer, man


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Rape is natural.
> 
> Animals do it all the time.


 
I hate you for some uknown reason...I wish we never meet cause of your thinking I'd probably hurt you :[


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I hate you for some uknown reason...I wish we never meet cause of your thinking I'd probably hurt you :[



i wasn't supporting rape, as i said in a later post.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

LOl at the girls getting pissy. Come on. It's the FAF, what did you expect? Shame on you for underestimating this board.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wasn't supporting rape, as i said in a later post.


 
but I was talking to Ricky :|


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> LOl at the girls getting pissy. Come on. It's the FAF, what did you expect? Shame on you for underestimating this board.



South_syde is pretty pissed too, apparently.



south syde fox said:


> but I was talking to Ricky :|



well shit! aren't i a dick. :v


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> South_syde is pretty pissed too, apparently.


 
I know, for shame! On him and half of FAF!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, for shame! On him and half of FAF!


 
Just saying, we don't need people with that mentallity :\
I wouldn't be surprised if he supports rape



HarleyParanoia said:


> well shit! aren't i a dick. :v


 
well at least your a cool one...I think
Anyhow I don't like Ricky period :V


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, for shame! On him and half of FAF!



because FAF is the place to come for sympathy...


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Anyhow I don't like Ricky period :V



I really don't think he supports rape. I see it as a sort of funny-but-not-really-funny shit post. I wouldn't even take it seriously enough to consider it trolling.

Ricky's OK c:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Just saying, we don't need people with that mentallity :\
> I wouldn't be surprised if he supports rape


 
It's not so much people supporting it as it's just this era of the internet is about being a dick. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> because FAF is the place to come for sympathy...


 
Inorite.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

opps wrong thread


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's not so much people supporting it as it's just this era of the internet is about being a dick.


 
but being a dick in real life is better 



SnowFox said:


> I really don't think he supports rape. I see it as a sort of funny-but-not-really-funny shit post. I wouldn't even take it seriously enough to consider it trolling.
> 
> Ricky's OK c:


 
:V

I just wish I never meet any of you guys in real life cause most of you are still sick fucks :\
I'd probably punch him anyways


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> :V
> 
> I just wish I never meet any of you guys in real life cause most of you are still sick fucks :\
> I'd probably punch him anyways



What did I do? ;_;


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> What did I do? ;_;


 
Not you damn it, ricky


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Not you damn it, ricky



what did ricky do.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what did ricky do.


 
I have no idea, I'm just angry and need a punching bag but he'd do quite nicely >:3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but being a dick in real life is better


 
But why put forth an effort in real life when you can do the same with internet text?

There is some thing called the whatever effect. I can't remember its name. People act differently online.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But why put forth an effort in real life when you can do the same with internet text?
> 
> There is some thing called the whatever effect. I can't remember its name. People act differently online.



Yea I know but I'm just a bit pissed for no apparent reason and needed to take it out on someone :\
At least I killed this horrible thread, something good came out of this :3


----------



## Thatch (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi wins the thread either way.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

I was taken advantage of before, pretty badly actually but honestly it doesn't effect me anymore. Sometimes I think about it, but not in really a painful way. It really impacted me for a number of months, about a year or so where it messed me up a tad so I can see why it could affect people for longer periods of time.

Honestly rape in fantasy still doesn't affect me negatively, I kinda like it actually.
People talking about it doesn't affect me at all, I've actually gotten angry at a few people who were blatantly lying about it or were overreacting -far- too much, even been in chatrooms where somebody claimed to black out/fall down pit of depression at the mention of several words (rape, blood, cutting, long list) and they had them "blacked out" automatically in their IRC program. Total bullshit, and even if it were true why go to these rooms at all (filled with people they don't know who will purposely used this knowledge to hurt them).


Either way I don't talk about this to anybody, not many people know, and only a handful know the full story. I may share it someday, but I doubt anybody actually cares anyway so lol.


tl;dr: most rape victims are fine, normal people that live life normally and don't freak out or have mental issues/instability/etc. But the minority of them that do have these issues are the only ones you hear about.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> tl;dr: most rape victims are fine, normal people that live life normally and don't freak out or have mental issues/instability/etc. But the minority of them that do have these issues are the only ones you hear about.


This.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

You know, this reminds me of a thread I saw on Gaia...In fact, that's what I thought it was when I first saw it. But this is different...

Newf is actually right. Most rape victims do suffer some serious mental trauma, but not something that affects them for the rest of their lives. Despite popular opinion, therapists are there to help you, and serious problems can be dealt with within a few years. Or in some peoples cases, even less. 
But of course, the story of a boringly successful rape victim does not compare to one that is tormented for life. So that latter is what we hear about over and over again.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been molested and bullied in middle school but nothing was done about it. The school said that since it wasn't on school property (even though it was at a bus stop) then it wasn't their responsibility. Now I'm a distrustful bitch.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 2, 2010)

Every post the OP makes is a rape of the English language :V

Jokes aside, I was raped when I was little. Though I guess the technical term is "molested", but whatever. That could explain a lot of why I'm such a pervert, and possibly why I'm gender-dysphoric and would rather be on the bottom, but otherwise I don't think it really affects me.

Since I didn't really say anything useful here...postcount +1, I guess.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure are a ton of rape victims here...*

*I'm not being sarcastic here. I'm actually surprised.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2010)

Apparently nobody read the OP. Who the fuck raped 1000 little girls? I don't believe that statement at all.


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Apparently nobody read the OP. Who the fuck raped 1000 little girls? I don't believe that statement at all.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


>


_Tres horrible_


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

No this is bullshit they closed my incest thread, they should close this too.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Apparently nobody read the OP. Who the fuck raped 1000 little girls? I don't believe that statement at all.


http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/2008/10/23-End/michael-jackson-neverland.jpg

:V

Oh, wait. Girls.  Nvm.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No this is bullshit they closed my incest thread, they should close this too.



That was due to derailment I think...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> That was due to derailment I think...


Who got off topic!? 
Freaking communists closing my awesome thread.

Now on this subject, rape is wrong don't do it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 2, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Who got off topic!?
> Freaking communists closing my awesome thread.


Hahaha, wow.



> Now on this subject, rape is wrong don't do it.


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No this is bullshit they closed my incest thread, they should close this too.


No, they closed your incest thread because it's disgusting.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, they closed your incest thread because it's disgusting.


"I don't like it so everybody else doesn't"
"It's not the norm so it's wrong"
"I don't know why I don't like it, I was told to dislike it so I do"

 :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> "I don't like it so everybody else doesn't"
> "It's not the norm so it's wrong"
> "I don't know why I don't like it, I was told to dislike it so I do"
> 
> :V


HOORAY FOR INCEST CAUSED BIRTH DEFECTS!!!

:V

That is all.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

So is being coerced into something as a kid via fear without actual physical threats still rape?



Rsyk said:


> HOORAY FOR INCEST CAUSED BIRTH DEFECTS!!!
> 
> :V
> 
> That is all.


The :v needs to be a little bigger, because that first sentence describes something that almost never happens :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So is being coerced into something as a kid via fear without actual physical threats still rape?


Yes.
Just like having sex with a retarded person who does not fully understand what is happening is rape.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> HOORAY FOR INCEST CAUSED BIRTH DEFECTS!!!
> 
> :V
> 
> That is all.



Well actually that can only happen if, you know...you have a baby. And the chance of a genetic defect is only increased very slightly, however it's exponential with generations.

So like, normal non-inbreed rate of defect is somewhere near 8% give or take 2%.
Inbreed is around 10% first generation, but second generation inbreeding is 14%, third it's 20% and that's about it. It doesn't go beyond about 20% I think. Or maybe it's 25% cap...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, they closed your incest thread because it's disgusting.


So's rape you queer, i was asking people to confront their past demons and get over them.  

It's an interesting topic, sure people think it's gross, but people also think gay people are gross and we don't discriminate against them on these threads.

RAPE IS VERY BAD, DO NOT DO IT EVER!!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well actually that can only happen if, you know...you have a baby. And the chance of a genetic defect is only increased very slightly, however it's exponential with generations.
> 
> So like, normal non-inbreed rate of defect is somewhere near 8% give or take 2%.
> Inbreed is around 10% first generation, but second generation inbreeding is 14%, third it's 20% and that's about it. It doesn't go beyond about 20% I think. Or maybe it's 25% cap...


I'll admit, I've not done much research into incest. I'm not sure if I want to.



Fuck, I'm tired. I need to go to bed. Almost made a comment involving Jashwa.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Fuck, I'm tired. I need to go to bed. Almost made a comment involving Jashwa.


Hrm? 

If it's not something you want to post, you can pm me.  I promise not to get mad if it's a "bad" joke.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hrm?
> 
> If it's not something you want to post, you can pm me.  I promise not to get mad if it's a "bad" joke.


No.
I'm just trying to avoid involving you in too many of my posts. 
It's getting weird.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No.
> I'm just trying to avoid involving you in too many of my posts.
> It's getting weird.


It's ok, having a stalker is kind of endearing


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> So's rape you queer, i was asking people to confront their past demons and get over them.
> 
> It's an interesting topic, sure people think it's gross, but people also think gay people are gross and we don't discriminate against them on these threads.
> 
> RAPE IS VERY BAD, DO NOT DO IT EVER!!


You are retarded. Go away forever. There is a difference between having sex with another man and fucking your father. A vast difference. Especially if you are a child and not of consenting age. Then it's pedophilia and incest. Rarely is this not the case.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'll admit, I've not done much research into incest. I'm not sure if I want to.


It was part of biology 3200, we studied genetic defects and like two weeks was on inbreeding and the misinformation and real information.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Every once in a while i think, "well rape wouldn't be so bad if they didn't resist" 

Then i hit my self with a mini fridge.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok, having a stalker is kind of endearing


I'm not stalking you. 
You just happen to show up at most of the topics that I hang out in.
Around the same time.
Around the same frequency.
(The weird part is, I'm not lying.)


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You are retarded. Go away forever. There is a difference between having sex with another man and fucking your father. A vast difference. Especially if you are a child and not of consenting age. Then it's pedophilia and incest. Rarely is this not the case.


well i meant like cousins and stuff.  And this topic is about rape and it's not getting closed gaa.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not stalking you.
> You just happen to show up at most of the topics that I hang out in.
> Around the same time.
> Around the same frequency.
> (The weird part is, I'm not lying.)


I told you once, it's because I always post everywhere at all times. I'm an omniposter.


on topic: Like I said in the incest thread: I was molested by my older step brother a few times when I was pretty young.  It hasn't scarred me for life, but then again, it was more of a "I better do what he says because he says he'll do more stuff and blame it on me if I don't" rather than trying to resist and having something forced.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> well i meant like cousins and stuff.  And this topic is about rape and it's not getting closed gaa.


Ok well, I presented the majority of what incest is comprised of. Cousins and stuff, still pretty nasty.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I told you once, it's because I always post everywhere at all times. I'm an omniposter.
> 
> 
> on topic: Like I said in the incest thread: I was molested by my older step brother a few times when I was pretty young.  It hasn't scarred me for life, but then again, it was more of a "I better do what he says because he says he'll do more stuff and blame it on me if I don't" rather than trying to resist and having something forced.


You said that right before you called me your sock-puppet...

On Topic- I've never been molested before...admittedly, I had a very strange semi-sexual encounter with a friend of mine when I was young, but neither of us really knew what we were doing. I only think about it when topics like rape and underaged sex come up, so it didn't really effect me...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ok well, I presented the majority of what incest is comprised of. *Cousins and stuff, still pretty nasty*.


OPINION!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OPINION!!!


WORDS!!!!


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OPINION!!!


ILLEGAL! GENETIC DEFICIENCIES! WHY WOULD YOU FUCK YOUR COUSIN? This is probably one of those things that is sexy purely because of taboo, or because you've in fact fucked your cousin, but that's the only pussy you ever got.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ILLEGAL! GENETIC DEFICIENCIES! WHY WOULD YOU FUCK YOUR COUSIN? This is probably one of those things that is sexy purely because of taboo, or because you've in fact fucked your cousin, but that's the only pussy you ever got.


Or because you're a redneck.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see why you'd wanna have sex with someone you grew up with.  That'd be just weird.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see why you'd wanna have sex with someone you grew up with.  That'd be just weird.


Look! A point! I'll agree with it!

Seriously though, you're right. I knew most of my cousins when I was five...that be like dating someone you've known since pre-school. There'd be nothing to learn about each other that you didn't already know.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ILLEGAL! GENETIC DEFICIENCIES! WHY WOULD YOU FUCK YOUR COUSIN?


Genetic deficiencies, it's called birth control bro.  

and

it's not illegal every where.

and 

SHE'S HOT!!

If you haven't noticed i'm playing devil's advocate.  it's a bad habit of mine. plz don't be mad at me.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So is being coerced into something as a kid via fear without actual physical threats still rape?
> 
> 
> The :v needs to be a little bigger, because that first sentence describes something that almost never happens :V


 
When do you use the :V face?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Genetic deficiencies, it's called birth control bro.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I don't think you know what playing devil's advocate is. You're just supporting incest because of personal morals.  It's not like you don't care for it but are just arguing for it to give it a chance.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Genetic deficiencies, it's called birth control bro.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


You are a horrible advocate for anything.

Birth control is not 100%, and if you've decided to fuck your brother, sister, cousin, aunt, uncle, mom or dad, who knows what kind of sexual education you've had?

The illegality of it is widespread enough to lend precedence to it being illegal.

And I doubt it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

Reply to few old posts from page 2 - I will keep up


Takumi_L said:


> When I was going to visit Soggie in Canada I got turned away at the Nazi border the first time and had to share a hotel with two other people who got turned away.  The two of them went and got shit faced.  The Indian chick came back like super fucking horny and was screaming and falling over and then proceeded to attempt to take my clothes off, jump on me, chase me around, and seriously try to fucking rape me.  I mean I could have hit her, but I was trying my best to just get her to either leave or pass out.  She honestly would not take no for an answer. V:


That is HORRIBLE, life risking and...unusual.
How can fat indian chicks be horny? And chase a furry? While trying to rape?
That is nasty, I'm sure she was just a fat whore that tried to hook you down.
You were trying your best, I see, but it's dangerous because there are more chances you will pass out, then she will get naughty.


Hyenaworks said:


> I'm on this streak of dating "damaged" girls so I've only really dealt with the issue from an outside perspective, but it does seem to really mess them up at least when it came to intimacy.


Heh, "damaged", you sure do date some unusual girls, but in a streak?
It does mess them out, sometimes completly.


The Drunken Ace said:


> I understand the nature f the beast as my friends are all from troubled places and such, many of them where street at one point. Shits not so rare if you are in the right wrong places, I'm one that pulled out of that mess That shit never happened to me but ... not all rise above it and over come it, I know some who heh chose to die rather then overcome.


The right man in the wrong place can make all the difference in the world.
I didn't come from a place with problems like that, although I also didn't check every house here for rape. Death is losing to life, the ones who choose to die themselves will not go to heaven.


FrancisBlack said:


> I don't want to give any details. A little for integrity, and mostly because it's much funnier that way.


Yes it does make me curious.
Though, dildo on chair can be a serious prank.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You are a horrible advocate for anything.
> 
> Birth control is not 100%, and if you've decided to fuck your brother, sister, cousin, aunt, uncle, mom or dad, who knows what kind of sexual education you've had?
> 
> ...


Wrong, sex and marrage between cousins is very rarely illegal, only in a few countries and some American states is it illegal.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ILLEGAL!


Well, so is a lot of things that really shouldn't be, do you base every one of your decisions on what others have already made?


> GENETIC DEFICIENCIES!


I already posted about this, and I agree with you on this; it does increase (though only very slightly first gen) this chance and thus inbreeding should be kept illegal/very frowned upon at all costs. However that's inbreeding, not incest.


Jashwa said:


> I don't see why you'd wanna have sex with someone you grew up with.  That'd be just weird.


Agreed.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Birth control is not 100%, and if you've decided to fuck your brother, sister, cousin, aunt, uncle, mom or dad, who knows what kind of sexual education you've had?


As much as anybody else? You're assuming everybody that likes incest is also a drooling idiot, which isn't true...fyi.

However, birth control isn't the only way to remove the risk of pregnancy, again fyi. ;3


Ignorance is bad, m'kay, even if your opinions on something don't change at least know what you're talking about a little...I mean, c'mon.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Connections to rape?  Hooboy...that'll be a list with my name in there somewhere.

I was molested outside my daycare by my friend's dad when I was 3.  He did what he wanted to, then took me back inside so I could wait for my parents.  I effectively blocked it until just before my 19th birthday..which also happened to be my granduating year in highschool.  Like you need THAT stress on top of trying to make it easier to get into university.  My year was royally fucked up because of it.  It took 7 years for the flashbacks to stop.  

OP, what you described was the body remembering the trauma, and why that person didn't receive care, at least by a councillor is baffling.  While I did a lot of the work solo, I did get help here and there to realize that it wasn't my fault...because really, how the hell is it consentual when you're 3?!

Yet, I wouldn't change what happened for anything.  It has allowed me to reach out and help others through the steps if they have the same experience.  A coworker had been drugged at a party and when she came in she confessed to me what had happened and that she had said no, after I asked her what was wrong.  As her manager I took her aside, gave her my story, told her that it wasn't her fault and asked if she had someone safe she could stay with.  Also, if she felt able to call the police.  After she assured me she had, I walked her through what she may experience in the future as her body and her mind processed the trauma, then sent her home in a cab with her promise that she would let me know she was okay.

The downside of all this is that except for a very small number of men, i am distrustful of them.  I've taken martial arts up to 2nd brown and that helps with feeling physically secure.   One thing is I have problems with people walking right behind me.  A friend's boyfriend was creeping behind my back in a grocery store and I had a panic attac...that's how severe it is.

But this just doesn't stem from what happened outside my daycare.  There's a whole string of crap 20 years long that has added to this.  

On the plus side, I have some really good friends now that by being their awesome selves showed me that I don't always have to be afraid, and I'm coming out of my shell.  They have done far more for me then therapy ever could, and I am grateful that they are in my lives.  *you know who you are ^_^ *


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wrong, sex and marrage between cousins is very rarely illegal, only in a few countries and some American states is it illegal.


Why don't you read  this and shut the fuck up?


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, so is a lot of things that really shouldn't be, do you base every one of your decisions on what others have already made?


No. But I'm pretty sure about this one.



NewfDraggie said:


> I already posted about this, and I agree with you on this; it does increase (though only very slightly first gen) this chance and thus inbreeding should be kept illegal/very frowned upon at all costs. However that's inbreeding, not incest.


One begets the other.




NewfDraggie said:


> As much as anybody else? You're assuming everybody that likes incest is also a drooling idiot, which isn't true...fyi.
> 
> However, birth control isn't the only way to remove the risk of pregnancy, again fyi. ;3
> 
> ...


I'm hardly ignorant on the subject, and I find the practice of incest, especially familial incest, disgusting. And of course birth control isn't the only way to remove the risk of pregnancy, you could always not fuck your brother, sister, or cousin, or you could snip your balls, or give a bitch a hysterectomy.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Azure:  I miss your citra.
And you would have hated living 2000 years ago.  Marrying cousins was a common practice then.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

You know, they're should have been a pole for this topic.
"Have you been raped/molested?"
"Yes, No, or Maybe."

Might have been enlightening.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

or depressing


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why don't you read  this and shut the fuck up?


I'm sorry, but that completly supports my argument.  Why would that make me shut up?

You know what?  Your right i'm sorry i argued with you.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> One begets the other.


lol, no.


> I'm hardly ignorant on the subject


I wouldn't say that...

Also wrong thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You know, they're should have been a pole for this topic.
> "Have you been raped/molested?"
> "Yes, No, or Maybe."
> 
> Might have been enlightening.


Don't put a maybe option. People will pick it just because. 


Then again, with a poll like that, people would pick random shit anyways.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't put a maybe option. People will pick it just because.
> 
> 
> Then again, with a poll like that, people would pick random shit anyways.


I would pick maybe.
It depends on the definition of molestation.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm sorry, but that completly supports my argument.  Why would that make me shut up?
> 
> You know what?  Your right i'm sorry i argued with you.


It doesn't support your argument at all.

You said only some states have laws against incest when 

"In the United States, every state and the District of Columbia have some form of codified incest prohibition"


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I would pick maybe.
> It depends on the definition of molestation.



oh gods...don't do a poll on what defines molestation.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It doesn't support your argument at all.
> 
> You said only some states have laws against incest when
> 
> "In the United States, every state and the District of Columbia have some form of codified incest prohibition"



Marriages and sexual relationships between cousins are viewed differently in many cultures and may or may not be seen as incest. In many countries, marriage between cousins is legal. Other jurisdictions, notably many in the United States, follow a more restrictive doctrine and prohibit such marriages as incestuous.[34] Consanguineous unions remain preferential in North Africa, the Middle East and large parts of Asia, with marriage between first cousins being particularly common.[35] Communities such as the Dhond,bhittani of Pakistan clearly prefer marriages between cousins as they ensure purity of the descent line, provide intimate knowledge of the spouses, and ensure that patrimony will not pass into the hands of "outsiders".[36] Some cultures prohibit farther relations than first cousins from marrying and may extend these prohibitions to genetically unrelated individuals, as for example was the case in South Korea before 1997 when anyone with the same last name was prohibited from marriage. In light of this law being held unconstitutional, South Korea now only prohibits up to third cousins (see Article 809 of the Korean Civil Code).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Connections to rape?  Hooboy...that'll be a list with my name in there somewhere.
> 
> I was molested outside my daycare by my friend's dad when I was 3.  He did what he wanted to, then took me back inside so I could wait for my parents.  I effectively blocked it until just before my 19th birthday..which also happened to be my granduating year in highschool.  Like you need THAT stress on top of trying to make it easier to get into university.  My year was royally fucked up because of it.  It took 7 years for the flashbacks to stop.
> 
> ...


Okay, last qoute for me for a few hours.
Molest - when you are young it's terrible, because you don't understand.
It seems as you got away of it "cleaner".
The one I was talking about was tied to a tree and threatened with a knife every saturday for something like two years. Although, every molest is molest and it needs to be stopped. Helping rape victims is the first thing to do.
Although, there are some countries(One of them is the land of all possibilities), that don't help people because of the social code, and that is BAD. If it comes to rape and somebody sees it, wouldn't he come to help? Probably no.
Also, confessing to people with your own story can ensure the other side feels safer. 
Downsides - Yes, people become distrustful if they get molested or socialy distracted. Society never liked me so I didn't put much attention to it - I have become a bit of paranoid or stressful.
Friends are more than therapy, because they both understand you and close to you much better than therapists. It's like a spirit lift up when you have a few friends that help you. I have to say I like the way you responed to my first post, clearly and nicely done.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Other jurisdictions, notably many in the United States, follow a more restrictive doctrine and prohibit such marriages as incestuous


Do you know what prohibit means?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> oh gods...don't do a poll on what defines molestation.


You would need paragraph long options.
Something like that would be better fit for a thread.
But it would probably get closed for being to adult. (Lol.)
Like the ass thread.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Do you know what prohibit means?


"In many countries, marriage between cousins is legal."

CAN YOU FUCKING READ!?

I'm stuck in this argument.  save me


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Azure:  I miss your citra.
> And you would have hated living 2000 years ago.  Marrying cousins was a common practice then.


Everyone does. And of course they married their cousins long ago. It's because they were a bunch of filthy savages who lived in tiny villages where there wasn't exactly the selection a man would desire. Plus, it saves on dowry, since they're in the same family.



Jashwa said:


> Do you know what prohibit means?


The only think he knows is that incest is hawt and he wants to fuck his mother next.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Everyone does. And of course they married their cousins long ago. It's because they were a bunch of filthy savages who lived in tiny villages where there wasn't exactly the selection a man would desire. Plus, *it saves on dowry, since they're in the same family*.


 
I'm impressed, again. A lot of people don't know it was about keeping land in the family.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> "In many countries, marriage between cousins is legal."
> 
> CAN YOU FUCKING READ!?
> 
> I'm stuck in this argument.  save me


Look.  I'm going to try to be nice about this since I don't wanna catch shit for being mean.  You're being abrasive when you have no reason or right to. There's a big difference between "in "many" countries, marriage between cousins is legal." and saying all American states and implying that it's legal throughout the civilized world.  Look at the list of countries that have it banned.  That's most of the civilized world.

Also, look at what you said down here: "only in a few countries and some American states is it illegal".  It's illegal in every state and every country (that I can think of at the moment) that is comparable to our own. You can't say there's precedence for it being legal based off it being legal in 3rd world countries.  Law doesn't work like that. Law works off similar environments. 


footfoe said:


> Wrong, sex and marrage between cousins is very rarely illegal, only in a few countries and some American states is it illegal.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Look.  I'm going to try to be nice about this since I don't wanna catch shit for being mean.  You're being abrasive when you have no reason or right to. There's a big difference between "in "many" countries, marriage between cousins is legal." and saying all American states and implying that it's legal throughout the civilized world.  Look at the list of countries that have it banned.  That's most of the civilized world.
> 
> Also, look at what you said down here: "only in a few countries and some American states is it illegal".  It's illegal in every state and every country (that I can think of at the moment) that is comparable to our own. You can't say there's precedence for it being legal based off it being legal in 3rd world countries.  Law doesn't work like that. Law works off similar environments.


I looked at that list.  It doesn't say that those countries have banned marriage and or sex between cousins. 

In fact for many those countries wikipedia says that cousin x cousin relationships are legal.  I don't see where you're coming from here.  Is there something i'm not seeing.  Okay MOST U.S. states do ban it i should have worded that differently.

btw I found this on yahoo answers so i doubt it's credibility 

Cousin X cousin marriage.

Legal in: Alabama, Alaska, California, Colorado, Connecticut, District of Columbia, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Vermont, Virginia

Illegal in: Arkansas, Delaware, Idaho, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming

that's more states than gay marriage.  Maybe the government should just let people marry whoever the fuck they want?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Everyone does. And of course they married their cousins long ago. It's because they were a bunch of filthy savages who lived in tiny villages where there wasn't exactly the selection a man would desire. Plus, it saves on dowry, since they're in the same family.
> 
> 
> The only think he knows is that incest is hawt and he wants to fuck his mother next.



Oedipus beat him to that. 

But to be fair, marrying first cousins still occurs today.  I'm not saying I agree with it, I'm just stating a fact.  And it makes sense that it would save on dowry.

surprisingly according to the wikipedia entry the judeo/christian faith had limitations on incestuous relationships (i.e. who can and who cannot be married to which family member), but Hinduism and Buddhism outright ban it in their doctorine.

food for thought 


P.S.  Am I the only one seeing this thread go the way of the Beastiality wars we had a few months back, or am I looking into things? >.<


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

*BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*

Srsd response, yo.



CynicalCirno said:


> The second is about a girl who was a rape victim and now suffers from HARSH mental problems as: Getting into trance of two to three hours, feeling the pain in the "beaver" from the original assault. Remebers how the rapist threated her life with a knife and tied her to a tree. Getting a personality shift from a 4-years old kid that cries to 15-years old teenager that wants to suicde to her original self that is six years older.


Okay, first of all, a great deal of her clinical problems came from the fact that almost no one knew how to properly address her trauma and emotional concerns.

For example, we've got a system in the United States that takes these children after they've already been exploited, and forces them to run through an obstacle course of counselors, over the counter medicines, doctors, prosecutors, members of the media, law enforcement, etc., that in turn, all have the effect of making these individuals 'victims twice' by turning them into junkies that essentially wind being up co-dependent on their lives experience to gain attention, food, sympathy and shelter.

I ran that gambit a long time ago, and having had the personal experience to bring into question some of what goes on in our system, that "obstacle course" can take several years to get through. It's also a system of rabid paranoia, medical reward, and unnecessary doctoring, where any hint of change or growth into a pubescent male can turn into, _"Oh no! He's chewing on pencils! OBVIOUSLY A SIGN OF RAEP, WOULDN'T YOU AGREE?"_



CynicalCirno said:


> Also, I have read on how she took pills while in trance as if she were trying to suicide, and puking them all out when she gets out of it.


If the people you wind up working with force you into this lifestyle as a result of childhood trauma, they're fucking you up bad.





CynicalCirno said:


> So.. any of you had any other connection to these things?
> It can get in forms like the career, helping a victim on the internet, helping a friend that was raped, speaking to many people on the subject, being raped, being rapist, having a connection with rapists or people that has researched the topic. Thank you for your time and don't say "tl;dr" because only whiners deserve it. If this is inapporiate or not safe close this thread. I just want to know your opinion.


Also?

Yes, I've had a connection to these things because at a young age, a lot of interesting 'lulz' happened to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2010)

FUCK, I failed to permanently derail this thread...well thats a first =o


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it somewhat strange that I want to have a rape encounter?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Is it somewhat strange that I want to have a rape encounter?



Yes.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Is it somewhat strange that I want to have a rape encounter?


Ignore Randy, rape fetishes are fairly common. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ignore Randy, rape fetishes are fairly common. :3



The fetish thread disagrees.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The fetish thread disagrees.


FA disagrees with your disagreement. :V



> found 11283 times in 8710 documents


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> FA disagrees with your disagreement. :V



Never said I did, I said the thread did .

Though I have to say you can find rape fantasy videos by the plenty online.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Never said I did, I said the thread did .
> 
> Though I have to say you can find rape fantasy videos by the plenty online.


This is true. And around one of my favorite sites (gurochan) rape is pretty much a board staple.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> This is true. And around one of my favorite sites (gurochan) rape is pretty much a board staple.



My question is, as we are on the subject of rape, what is it that drives some people to do it? 

Do they have a couple of screws loose?

Is it the fact they are in control?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> This is true. And around one of my favorite sites (gurochan) rape is pretty much a board staple.


Am I the only one whose not turned on by Gurochan?

I sometimes go there for some of the odd looking monsters and crap people invent (which was the actual means behind Guro before western audiences took it to actually mean, "Gore".)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Am I the only one whose not turned on by Gurochan?
> 
> I sometimes go there for some of the odd looking monsters and crap people invent (which was the actual means behind Guro before western audiences took it to actually mean, "Gore".)



No your not, I have never been to the site and most likely never will. It doesn't sound like it has anything there that would interest me. I'm not into monsters, gore or anything like that.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No your not, I have never been to the site and most likely never will. It doesn't sound like it has anything there that would interest me. I'm not into monsters, gore or anything like that.


Cool. 

I'd say, the only reason why I even know of Guro in the first place is through the Silent Hill series.

Plus art is just another interesting for me, and it's a great way to explore a persons sense demonology, semiotics, and illustrative steganography (although most of the content on Guro-Chan is just benignly insipid.)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No your not, I have never been to the site and most likely never will. It doesn't sound like it has anything there that would interest me. I'm not into monsters, gore or anything like that.



Ditto on that, and from the sound of it...I don't EVER want to. >_<


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My question is, as we are on the subject of rape, what is it that drives some people to do it?
> 
> Do they have a couple of screws loose?
> 
> Is it the fact they are in control?


It's usually a control thing, from what I know.


Bambi said:


> Am I the only one whose not turned on by Gurochan?
> 
> I sometimes go there for some of the odd looking monsters and crap people invent (which was the actual means behind Guro before western audiences took it to actually mean, "Gore".)


I know plenty of people who don't like gurochan. I'm mostly interested in the cutting and drowning threads. <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2010)

The problem is society's disturbing habit of defending the abnormal.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



Bambi said:


> Srsd response, yo.
> 
> Okay, first of all, a great deal of her clinical problems came from the fact that almost no one knew how to properly address her trauma and emotional concerns.
> 
> ...


(Deleted content)



south syde fox said:


> FUCK, I failed to permanently derail this thread...well thats a first =o


OH NO YOU AREN'T GOING TO DERAIL IT. SMILEY FACE 


leon said:


> Is it somewhat strange that I want to have a rape encounter?


No, some people are actually interested in molesting teenage girls with them making sounds and them crying and shivering in fear.
Or, you want yourself to get raped.. Well.. NO THAT IS NASTY, But have fun!


Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The problem is society's disturbing habit of defending the abnormal.


So, very, much.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 3, 2010)

I gotta laugh at all you guys arguing with Incest Lad up there. You do realise he's the same guy who enjoys smelling strange women, right? :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

DELETED


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



CynicalCirno said:


> All true, and still, why did you go through lulz at young age? Curiousity at sex and sexual abuse of other people? Did you molest? Did you get molested? Or you just imagine the feeling of raping an innocent victim and tying it to a tree.
> 
> Also, I call every person who is abnormality such as rape victims, weirdos, anime freaks, some furries, emos, more emos.



I know you're trying to have a serious debate about this subject, but I have to say I do find your questions quite disturbing and inappropriate.  some people do not want to disclose that information (and I know, they don't have to if they don't want to) but the graphic description *(edited)* is unnecessary and over-used.

Please remember there are minors that use this board and while unfortunately some of them have had been abused in this manor, it doesn't mean they want to revisit it.  Nor should we present it in detail to those who haven't.

I say to those interested in keeping the debate going to take it to private messaging.

Also, your last sentence makes no sense.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



CAThulu said:


> I know you're trying to have a serious debate about this subject, but I have to say I do find your questions quite disturbing and inappropriate.  some people do not want to disclose that information (and I know, they don't have to if they don't want to) but the graphic description *Or you just imagine the feeling of raping an innocent victim and tying it to a tree* is unnecessary and over-used.
> 
> Please remember there are minors that use this board and while unfortunately some of them have had been abused in this manor, it doesn't mean they want to revisit it.  Nor should we present it in detail to those who haven't.
> 
> ...



As someone once said in one of my rants, actually a number of people said this "If they don't like it, they don't have to click it and read it". and the title of the thread should be a good enough hint to the threads topic, so anyone with half a brain cell who doesn't like talking about such things will stay away from this topic.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



RandyDarkshade said:


> As someone once said in one of my rants, actually a number of people said this "If they don't like it, they don't have to click it and read it". and the title of the thread should be a good enough hint to the threads topic, so anyone with half a brain cell who doesn't like talking about such things will stay away from this topic.



Yeah, yeah.  People say that all the time to negate personal responsibility for what they post.  But it doesn't take human curiosity into consideration.  Or someone looking for help for their situation and finding more then they bargained for.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



CAThulu said:


> Yeah, yeah.  People say that all the time to negate personal responsibility for what they post.  But it doesn't take human curiosity into consideration.  Or someone looking for help for their situation and finding more then they bargained for.



Why would someone be curious if they don't want to bring up their past?

Though I do agree, some of things the OP has said is a little un called for.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Why would someone be curious if they don't want to bring up their past?
> 
> Though I do agree, some of things the OP has said is a little un called for.



It's complicated.  Some people don't want to but are ready to face it and heal, etc. etc.  Been there, done the homework.  there are countless scenarios. *S*

But while I'm supportive for a serious debate on the effects of rape, it can turn to a more disturbing board.  For example, it started like this, and now the topic of rape fetishes have come up, incest, and the OP has responded to someone with "_Nobody ever asked for your vagina out here"

_I don't think the topic is staying where it should be and is starting to derail into a more disturbing area.   That tends to happen.

In short, and I don't do this often, if ever...I'm asking for this thread to be locked.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



CAThulu said:


> I know you're trying to have a serious debate about this subject, but I have to say I do find your questions quite disturbing and inappropriate.  some people do not want to disclose that information (and I know, they don't have to if they don't want to) but the graphic description *Or you just imagine the feeling of raping an innocent victim and tying it to a tree* is unnecessary and over-used.
> 
> Please remember there are minors that use this board and while unfortunately some of them have had been abused in this manor, it doesn't mean they want to revisit it.  Nor should we present it in detail to those who haven't.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that.
I deleted the last of content.
Also, I have no real curiousity and I am just immoderate.
My questions are disturbind, because I am trying to get information as "Are furries connected to rape" was my question.
I agree with everything you said and I'll keep to disturbing questions out.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Why would someone be curious if they don't want to bring up their past?
> 
> Though I do agree, some of things the OP has said is a little un called for.


So,very,much.




CAThulu said:


> It's complicated.  Some people don't want to but are ready to face it and heal, etc. etc.  Been there, done the homework.  there are countless scenarios. *S*
> 
> But while I'm supportive for a serious debate on the effects of rape, it can turn to a more disturbing board.  For example, it started like this, and now the topic of rape fetishes have come up, incest, and the OP has responded to someone with "_*Nobody ever asked for your vagina out here*"
> 
> ...


So short but so strong, I won't debate with you.
Although, we(yes WE) can pull it back to the original rail, I deleted some of the content and ready not to go over it again.
Feel free to lock this, nothing good has come of it.
Also, the someone was Rigor, and it deserves that because it was banned once for something.
Rigor derails.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: BILL MAYES HERE INTRODUCING THE NEW SRSD POST!*



CAThulu said:


> I know you're trying to have a serious debate about this subject, but I have to say I do find your questions quite disturbing and inappropriate.  some people do not want to disclose that information (and I know, they don't have to if they don't want to) but the graphic description *Or you just imagine the feeling of raping an innocent victim and tying it to a tree* is unnecessary and over-used.
> 
> Please remember there are minors that use this board and while unfortunately some of them have had been abused in this manor, it doesn't mean they want to revisit it.  Nor should we present it in detail to those who haven't.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, did someone try and troll me?





CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry for that.
> I deleted the last of content.


Wut u say willis?

God, here's to me being away at work. :/


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno:  Thank you so much *S*.  Please know what I said wasn't a personal attack.  Like I mentioned before, stuff gets derailed all the time.  Sometimes its funny, sometimes it's not.   I have no problem for this thread to continue if it stays respectful to the topic at hand.  Plus, that's a really interesting notion, that furries are connected to rape, but that's like connecting homosexuals or priests to rape.  

Is it that no matter which group you belong to there are always abusers?  Or is it that abusers are drawn to these groups?  

Bambi:  Not trolling ya, but that description had been used enough.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> CynicalCirno:  Thank you so much *S*.  Please know what I said wasn't a personal attack.  Like I mentioned before, stuff gets derailed all the time.  Sometimes its funny, sometimes it's not.   I have no problem for this thread to continue if it stays respectful to the topic at hand.  Plus, that's a really interesting notion, that furries are connected to rape, but that's like connecting homosexuals or priests to rape.
> 
> Is it that no matter which group you belong to there are always abusers?  Or is it that abusers are drawn to these groups?
> 
> Bambi:  Not trolling ya, but that description had been used enough.


Uhm, I have no idea what he said to me on like ... which page was it? Hang on.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1522342&postcount=144

There. What did he remove?

                     Originally Posted by *CynicalCirno* 

 
_All true, and still, why did you go through lulz at young age? Curiousity at sex and sexual abuse of other people? Did you molest? Did you get molested? Or you just imagine the feeling of raping an innocent victim and tying it to a tree.

Also, I call every person who is abnormality such as rape victims, weirdos, anime freaks, some furries, emos, more emos.
---
_
Because I got that part, and I have no idea who or what the hell he's talking to at that point.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> CynicalCirno:  Thank you so much *S*.  Please know what I said wasn't a personal attack.  Like I mentioned before, stuff gets derailed all the time.  Sometimes its funny, sometimes it's not.   I have no problem for this thread to continue if it stays respectful to the topic at hand.  Plus, that's a really interesting notion, that furries are connected to rape, but that's like connecting homosexuals or priests to rape.
> 
> Is it that no matter which group you belong to there are always abusers?  Or is it that abusers are drawn to these groups?
> 
> Bambi:  Not trolling ya, but that description had been used enough.


No problem.
Not like I am a mental/social medical expert, but I was reading normal newspaper, normal life, normal day - but at the same newspaper there were two paragraphes about rape. Priests connected to rape, lol, they sure do. Although the priests are not very much of my relligion I will continue to respect them because they stay quiet. Abusers are drawn to groups to prevent the fact they are either pedo, insane or rape victims themselves.
Bambi: Arabic is cool.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No problem.
> Not like I am a mental/social medical expert, but I was reading normal newspaper, normal life, normal day - but at the same newspaper there were two paragraphes about rape. Priests connected to rape, lol, they sure do. Although the priests are not very much of my relligion I will continue to respect them because they stay quiet. Abusers are drawn to groups to prevent the fact they are either pedo, insane or rape victims themselves.
> Bambi: Arabic is cool.


So, you're not going to tell me what you wrote? :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

Bambi said:


> So, you're not going to tell me what you wrote? :/


You already saw one of the two contents I deleted.
The other one was a sexual sarcasam to Rigor.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You already saw one of the two contents I deleted.
> The other one was a sexual sarcasam to Rigor.


So, you're a troll?

I understand.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Bambi, he's not a troll.   There were things that were said that shouldn't have been that diminished the quality of this topic and he chose to delete them to pull the topic back on track.  End of story.

Cynical:  That's a good point.  one can use a group to delude themselves into thinking that it's 'the lifestyle', not themselves, that lead them to be abusers.  It's the whole 'the devil made me do it' way of thinking.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Bambi, he's not a troll.   There were things that were said that shouldn't have been that diminished the quality of this topic and he chose to delete them to pull the topic back on track.  End of story.


He was on topic.

He just chose to redact his comments with me because he was being a smartass.

So, we'll try again, again with me being on topic.



CynicalCirno said:


> The second is about a girl who was a rape victim and now suffers from HARSH mental problems as: Getting into trance of two to three hours, feeling the pain in the "beaver" from the original assault. Remebers how the rapist threated her life with a knife and tied her to a tree. Getting a personality shift from a 4-years old kid that cries to 15-years old teenager that wants to suicde to her original self that is six years older.


First of all, this "hypothetical girl", I don't even know her name, no doubt suffered a great deal.

However you don't start prescribing a 15-year old girl pills that risk her state of mental health. You especially do not continue such prescriptions if her symptoms continue to worsen and to the degree that _she's now entering trances_, *vomiting pills back up*, and *attempting to commit suicide. *

Nor would any parent legally continue to issue such medication to her if they knew it was a potential risk to her life. In case this paper airplane flew right past your head, *physicians* and *doctors* *can be sued* for malpractice *if* it can be proven that the medication they issued to a psychiatric patient resulted in their death; and *parents* can have their children literally '*confiscated' and interned* at state psychiatric wards or permanent state boarding for teenagers and young adults if they continue to give their children medication that significantly impairs their judgment_._ _They can also be prosecuted and arrested._

Second of all, whether or not your story is total and complete bullshit does not stop me from understanding what that kind of "trauma" and "trouble" is like. Why? Because when I was a kid, I was raped. Yeah, that's the 'lulz' I was talking about.

And the 'system' I was addressing, is a system, a near army of prosecutors, counselors, doctors, etc, that, whether by intention or complete *fuck up*, _turn the victims of sexual crimes into junkies and co-dependents by not listening to them, by offering limited assistance, by teaching them how to lie, by getting them addicted to prescription drugs, and by teaching them how to use their status as a way to essentially sail through life without ever having to grow up._

Sometimes a lack of "healing" and "growing up" isn't the states fault, but the victims fault. Some of them even learn that if they throw the whole, "I'm having a flashback! Quick, give water, give me a reeses, take me to the mall mom, etc," temper tantrum, then they can get whatever they want because people are afraid to call them on it. 

_And that's what being a victim is not about._

It's not about a cheap thrill, it's not about getting attention, it's not about lying, it shouldn't be about becoming a co-dependent on antidepressants, *but healing and growing the fuck up, like I did.* My argument was that our current system does not heal anymore, but creates addicts which turn 'victim' into 'status', and then 'status' into 'privledge'. I don't know how that was irrelevant, but again, we'll see.

Was that too seriousd for you? I'll have to wait for your response to figure your complete character out.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So.. any of you had any other connection to these things?



Now I've experienced something really fucked up but it only brings bad dreams and the occasional depression, not to mention the fact I can't do a certain something cause if I even think about doing it it makes me freak out. This makes me think about something I always read on the internet and I must now rant about it...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Bambi said:


> He just chose to redact his comments with me because he was being a smartass.



No he wasn't being a smartass towards you actually.

So, we'll try again, again with me being on topic.



> First of all, this "hypothetical girl", I don't even know her name, no doubt suffered a great deal.



The girl may not be hypothetical, as the OP did say he read about these.



> However you don't start prescribing a 15-year old girl pills that risk adversely affecting her moods and state of mental health. You especially do not continue such prescriptions if her symptoms of those drugs is negative and to the degree that she's now entering trances, vomiting pills back up, and attempting to commit suicide.



No intelligent doctor would prescribe someone medication if they were a risk to the patient. 



> Nor would any parent legally continue to issue such medication to her if they knew it was a potential risk to her life. In case this paper airplane flew right past your head, physicians and doctors can be sued for malpractice if it can be proven that the medication they issued to a psychiatric patient resulted in their death, and parents can have their children literally 'confiscated' and interned at state psychiatric wards or permanent state boarding for teenagers and young adults if they continue to give their children medication that significantly impairs their judgment. _They can also be prosecuted and arrested._



Some parents can be over protective, and often think medication will fix every problem their child has.



> Second of all, whether or not your story is total and complete bullshit does not stop me from understanding what that kind of trauma and trouble is like. Why? Because when I was a kid, I was raped. Yeah, that's the 'lulz' I was talking about.



It is not his story, he read about it.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No he wasn't being a smartass towards you actually.


Sure he was.

What was his comment on the last page?

That I, quote, "wanted to tie little kids to trees?" I think I have a right to defend myself against that kind of bull.





RandyDarkshade said:


> Some parents can be over protective, and often think medication will fix every problem their child has.


You're restating my original point, and I'm flattered that you feel the same way.





RandyDarkshade said:


> It is not his story, he read about it.


Am I supposed to feel sorry for him now?

Given his attitude, I don't think so.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The girl may not be hypothetical, as the OP did say he read about  these.


You're right. She could just as easily be fictional.



> No intelligent doctor would prescribe someone medication if they  were a risk to the patient.


There are plenty of unintelligent doctors in the world. Why do you think  the term "quack" is still understood?



> Some parents can be over protective, and often think  medication will fix every problem their child has.


Not that they're programmed to or anything :V



Bambi said:


> Sure he was.
> 
> What was his comment on the last page?
> 
> That I, quote, "wanted to tie little kids to trees?"


He must have you confused with me :V



> Am I supposed to feel sorry for him now?
> 
> Given his attitude, I don't think so.


Good call.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ignore Randy, rape fetishes are fairly common. :3


 
Oh murr~


----------



## Conker (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, one time when I was playing Halo and this noob was camping with the rocket launcher...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Well murrpurrs, because I don't have time or power to quote all of you I will refer each one fast.
Bambi: No, this doesn't freak me up, it also doesn't make me too sad or shocked - the fact that you were raped is what I wanted to get out of you. And no, I am not trolling, I am putting black humor into this to make you answer. It also seems as you start to hate me because of what reson or another - I will ignore it but stop trying to dry me up. That wasn't too serious and I don't require any sorry.
Randy: It's good that you support me for a while but I am not all peace and glory. Again, thanks.
Rigor: I take back what I said, stay nekomata murrpurr.
Leon: murrpurr.
Conker:NOOB TUBER MATOL
Rob schnierder: Derp di du der du di derp!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Bambi: No, this doesn't freak me up, it also doesn't make me too sad or shocked - the fact that you were raped is what I wanted to get out of you. And no, _*I am trolling*_, I am putting black humor into this to make you answer. It also seems as you start to hate me because of what reson or another - I will ignore it but stop trying to dry me up. That wasn't too serious and I don't require any sorry.


:V


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Bambi said:


> :V



Hahaha, adequate picture.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

hmm it should be like rule 179871371269846 of the internet if it exists there is a fetish for it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm it should be like rule 179871371269846 of the internet if it exists there is a fetish for it.


Why? It's already Rule #36.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Why? It's already Rule #36.


Do tell?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Do tell?


Uh, what's to tell?
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule+36
[sub]Somebody's probably jacking off to this thread as we speak =.=;[/sub]


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Randy! Dos this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Uh, what's to tell?
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule+36
> [sub]Somebody's probably jacking off to this thread as we speak =.=;[/sub]


Hmm never saw that one :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Hey Randy! Dos this rag smell like chloroform to you?


Jashwa is going to be _pissed_ that you just stole his pickup line D:



EinTheCorgi said:


> Hmm never saw that one :/


Now you have!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

Bambi said:


> :V


It starts to derail and also you have lost the game.
I DON'T FUCKING CARE IF I TROLL OR NOT!
Tourment shpiell!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Jashwa is going to be _pissed_ that you just stole his pickup line D:
> 
> 
> Now you have!



No he stole mine :C and thanks *The more you know* *because knowledge is power!*


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> No he stole mine :C and thanks *The more you know* *because knowledge is power!*



i said it before both of you queers.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i said it before both of you queers.


Ok I'll let you have it but the candy ones mine damn it!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ok I'll let you have it but the candy ones mine damn it!


Imma let that one slide...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Imma let that one slide...


haha, that made me lol


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I've helped some people over the internet with it.
> 
> I've also been molested before and I'm sure it would have escalated to rape if I didn't stop it then and there.
> Luckily for me this was back when I had more muscles and could actually defend myself... that plus I'm not afraid to jab someone in the neck with something sharp... like a pen...
> ...



Nice I would hit that ;p also I haven't much to do with rape and I do hope that I don't 'cept ma female friend got raped by my a girl that was horrible and other then that don't have anything to do with it nope <.<


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Nice I would hit that ;p also I haven't much to do with rape and I do hope that I don't 'cept ma female friend got raped by my a girl that was horrible and other then that don't have anything to do with it nope <.<



... to do look more like?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> ... to do look more like?


Maybe if you have Microsoft Sam read his posts backwards, they make sense...


----------

